# Scooter Insurance - recommendations?



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Well - I have gone and done it...........bought myself a Honda PCX 125 scooter. Collect it from the dealer next Tuesday.

Now - I am 48 years old and have held a motorcycle licence for 30 years, but have not ridden a bike for maybe 8 years, so there is no no-claims bonus.

Can anyone recommend an insurer?

To start the ball rolling I have had an on-line quote from Carole Nash for £184.90 plus £250 excess.

What are the 'ball-park' figures for 125cc scooter insurance these days?

Look forward to hearing from you...

Carl


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I took delivery of a 50cc scooter last week and have just been on the insurance trail !!
My last bike was a 750cc but the insurance on that was 2 1/2 years ago and so they would not accept my no claims proof.. So had to have quotes with zero NC..
Bennetts came out cheapest for me at £97, Europe cover and incs a pillion... I then went via quidco.com and there is a £20 cashback throught their site..

I went through all the comparison sites and also motorcycledirect.co.uk - just keep shopping about, it's a pain but you'll soon see the best average prices.. Carole nash and adrian flux came out pretty expensive for me...

** MAKE SURE that you get a pillion inclusive, some dont include a pillion as standard..


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm with 'Ebike'.

http://www.ebikeinsurance.co.uk/index.php

Like you, my 'no claims' had lapsed when I first insured with these 2 years ago. I've got a Honda SES 125.

My two premiums have been around £100 and you get 365 European cover.

Good hunting.

Barry


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

StanDup said:


> I'm with 'Ebike'.
> 
> http://www.ebikeinsurance.co.uk/index.php
> 
> ...


Just to show how silly insurance is.. ebike insured me on a 750cc for 5 years and even issued me with a letter stating 5+ years no claims when I sold my bike.. Used to pay around £100 fully comp. Now for a piddly little 49cc scooter they wanted £150 !!! No way..


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

My experience is Bennets is cheapest initially, then try it on with substantial hikes, at which point eBike trounces them and their prices remain relatively constant.

Dave


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Funnily enough I've just had a quote for this bike, a new one.

My intial best quote was £172. With Hasting Bike Team.
My current 125 was less than £100 with Swinton!

I will try Bennetts thanks for the tip.

Carl, will you be carrying the PCX in the garage or on a rack?
I think! I can get it inside but the height worries me, I've 120cm to play with.

w

Should just say my 50cc with Swinton has gone from £60 to £191 8O 

Hmm ... think not!


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I am insured with ebike at the moment and the premium was £100 last September. I have 9 years NCB.

JohnW


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Cheers for the tips all.....

Will do a bit of trawling on the 'morrow - probably starting with Ebike....

Wilse - I am hoping to get it in the garage. We have a purpose made ali ramp - just hope it fits through the door :? . I know I should have measured it first, however it IS the scoot I wanted (primarily for the commute to work) and it is a real pain trying to get to the dealer in a lunch hour (didnt want to have to fight my way over there too often....) so I signed on the dotted line today :roll: 

Dont think that the back axle could take the weight of this bike PLUS rack, hanging WAY back and beyond as it would...... It is on the limit for weight IN the garage as it is.....

Will update tomorrow....

Carl


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Carl, I recently had to insure a 180cc Gilera. Although I had had a m/c licence for 10 years, this was the first bike I had to insure and consequently failed miserably on all the questions the biker insurance companies asked. I was worse than a 18year old. 

I found the best quote (and coverage for taking it to the continent) was with my existing car insurance company Liverpool Victoria. They also gave me a 2nd policy discount. Total £111. Others had quote up to £600


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*scooter cover*

hi guys,

am just going to buy a scooter but to be fair insurance for me is simply adding it to my motortrade policy. When I shopped my motor home insurance recently, some companies asked if i needed additional for a scooter, has anyone tried that route?

Phil k


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Unfortunately I allowed my NCB to lapse and had to start again.
Now back up to 5yrs and pay £177 for three bikes (110cc, 500cc,1100cc) fully comp, full breakdown cover etc with Carol Nash.

Steve


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I always found both Carole Nash and Bennetts to be very expensive whenever quoting me. Norwich Union were always very competitive but nowadays I can only go to Adrain Flux, who interestingly only really want to quote to non-standard and awkward bikes. 

My renewal for 2 Hayabusas, both of them quite modified, one at 500+ bhp, came to just £783 fully comprehensive. Not too bad really at a combined value of £35000


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Insurance*

Hi,

Try Footman James - we have a Honda Dylan 150 - costs around £145
with full EU breakdown included.

Happy Travels

Dave


----------



## geogio (Jul 30, 2011)

Swinton on sym fiddle 125 , not ridden bike for 45 years £119.
12 month old scoot only cost £770.
cost to value ration is then pretty high.

norm


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

Alternatively, how about trying 'MCNCompare' (I can't remember the correct web address) but it's the "Motor Cycle News" insurance comparison website.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Can't help with where to get the best quote.

BUT make sure, as another factster said , that you have FULL pillion cover.

John added a VFR to his existing policy for the beemie (half way through year) after getting quotes from different companies. Stated that full pillion cover was required, toldnotproblem.
Policy came through not only no pillion cover for the VFR but had also removed existing pillion cover fort he Beemie.
After a lot off faffing he got refund of extra paid, but is left with no cover for pillion :twisted: :evil: :evil: :evil: 
He has had some good rides out while I stayed at home  
Company state they no longer provide pillion cover. 
MCN has highlighted this issue don't know where we will go from here
He has had full licence since his teens and been back biking for about 15 years.

Sue


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Hi all,

Well, had the fun experience of dealing with the MCN Insurance Comparison site..................best quote was £147 from company I have never heard of to over £600 from another I had never heard of!!!! :? :? 

Will try Ebike in the morning and maybe do a bit or ringing around too...

As for the pillion question - I too had noticed that all the companies were asking if I was going to carry pillions or wanted pillion cover............complete new one on me that 8O 8O . Naturally I said yes - obviously - essential!!!!

Dealer tells me that the bike will be ready for collection next Friday.......looking forward to that   

Thanks for all your guidance and suggestions folks - most helpful (as ever!!).

Carl


----------



## cosie (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Carl give ebike a try i ride a 800 suzuki and pay £ 136 graham


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Update:

Managed to secure cover through Bennetts - £165 : Social, domestic & pleasure plus commuting , including pillions and euro cover.

No NCD so wasnt expecting to get it below £150.

Most companies were close to or over £200 - those that were cheaper, I had never heard of.......so steered clear!!!

Like a kid before christmas now................want my bike!!!!!!!  

Carl

PS - Now how do I get rid of all the 'cold calling' from insurance companies on my mobile???? Obviously the downside of using comparison websites to do the trawling!!!!! :evil: :evil:


----------



## charliesurf (Jan 14, 2007)

All you need now is some decent weather to ride the bike in !!!!

Its amazing how quickly you move on to bigger sized engine.....

Safe riding, and good luck getting rid of the telesales calls :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Now in the same situation as Carl was, have bought a new 50cc scooter & am trying to get best insurance price & cover.
Thanks to those posting here and any more advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Just renewed ours (starts tomorrow) with Aviva direct. Full comprehesive European cover and breakdown. £155.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Brandywine - how do I contact Aviva Direct - Can't find them listing scooter insurance at all. You say you have full European cover but the worst thing for us so far is that all the insurers we've called seem to limit overseas use to 90 days. Our usual continental trip is for 4 months so we seem to have a problem!
All advice gratefully received!


----------



## voyagerstan (Aug 6, 2010)

ebike do full 365 day euro cover carole nash also .just insured with carol nash £135 full comp,pillion,euro b/down they will also do green card. (250 honda trail bike ) happy rides 
stan


----------



## cunny (Aug 7, 2006)

Try www.peterjamesinsurance.co.uk
I pay £87 with AA breakdown.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks Folks
Will try these. Seems no problem being in Europe for 90 days, it's when we try to get 125 days, 1 trip per year, that the trouble starts.
If I read what the insurers say correctly, we'd have 90 days full cover and remaining 35 days on Third Party. Anyone come accross this problem? Any more advice gratefully received!


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Wilmannie said:


> Will try these. Seems no problem being in Europe for 90 days, it's when we try to get 125 days, 1 trip per year, that the trouble starts.
> If I read what the insurers say correctly, we'd have 90 days full cover and remaining 35 days on Third Party. Anyone come accross this problem? Any more advice gratefully received!


I have just trawled a couple of comparison sites on the 'net - Go Compare and Admiral - I got a best price of £62 from Swinton for my PCX BUT it seems that nobody except ebike will give 365 day EU cover. Swinton initially said that they give the longest in the UK of 183 days but it transpires that this is in two lots of 90 day trips not continuous.

Swinton's cover is through Aviva as are many others but the underwriters would not give cover for longer than 183 days. The weird thing is that ebike is also through Aviva. I asked other insurers but was told that no UK insurer will give longer than 6 months EU cover! Maybe it is because ebikes underwriters are based in Gibraltar that thyey can give longer cover.

Even though any EU insurance has to cover you for riding in other EU countries I was informed that if you ride outside of your allowance then you are not covered at all - not even to minimum 3rd party standards.

So I bit the bullet and re-insured through ebike at £133.

JohnW


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

*For Wilmannie*

I logged on to their website, selected motorbike and filled in the form.

I had trouble with the options so rang them - 0800 092 9561.

Regards


----------

